# Soundclick/myspace guys, you can embed soundclick player on myspace now



## CGord (Jul 17, 2007)

Got turned on to this by a user over at the SDUGF:



Go to your soundclick music page, click artist radio: all songs in one go, hi-fi

When the player loads, click the "embed player on myspace" link

'Source' option should say "band radio", then copy all the code in the big box

Log in to your myspace acc't

Edit profile, band details, edit "Bio"

Paste the soundclick code at the top of your bio info, preview, submit

click Manage songs, delete all the songs for your myspace player

View your profile

The myspace player will be gone, blog entries will be at the top, the soundclick player will be below the blogs

It's pretty fuggin' cool, now I have decent sound quality & 22 clips on my myspace page.


----------



## dissident (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks mate, this is very helpfull!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 20, 2007)

That's very handy!


----------

